# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Αλλαγή συμπεριφοράς cockatiel?

## xazokoytavo

Παιδια γεια σας και καλως σας (ξανα) βρηκα...
Αφου απετυχα με τα lovebirds (η θυληκια το εσκασε, κι ο αρσενικος απεβιωσε προ μηνος), βρεθηκα με μια cockatiλινα, απο pet shop.  Την εχω λιγο παραπανω απο μηνα.  Στη μια βδομαδα, ειχε αρχισει να βγαινει απο το κλουβι της, να καθεται επανω μας, να μας ψαχνει οταν δε μας εβλεπε, να τρωει απο το χερι μας (το πιατο μας, το τραπεζι, οπου τη βολευε), μεχρι που για να ανεβει τη σκαλα που τη μπερδευε, επαιρνε ταξι! (Ανεβαινε πανω στον ενα σκυλο -οχι το κυνηγοσκυλο, το κολλευ- και την εφερνε μεχρι απανω!).
Κι εδω και τρεις μερες επαθε τη μεταλλαξη!  
Χωρις ουσιαστικα να μεσολαβησει κατι, εκτος ισως απο μια επισκεψη φιλων, με τους οποιους ηταν επισης πολυ φιλικη, εδινε φιλακια κλπ, η Λαρα αγριεψε!
Τη βγαλαμε απο το κλουβι για τη βολτα της, πηγε κι εκατσε πανω στο aircondition και δεν ηθελε με τιποτα να κατεβει.  Τι μεζε της ταζαμε, τι καθομασταν με βαρδιες με το χερι απλωμενο, τιποτα η κυρια... Να μας φυσαει, να μας δαγκωνει, ο κακος χαμος, με τα πολλα τη βαλαμε στο κλουβι της... Την επομενη μερα καταφερα να τη βαλω στο κλουβι πιο ευκολα, αφου την επεισα να δοκιμασει το κεχρι που κραταγα πανω στο χερι μου, αλλα παλι την εβλεπα οτι ητανε τσιτωμενη, κι εμενε πανω στο χερι μου μονο και μονο επειδη ειχε το κεχρι.... 
Σκεφτομαι μηπως ειναι θεμα εποχης αναπαραγωγης η κατι τετοιο, γιατι ειλικρινα δεν εχω τιποτα αλλο να σκεφτω. Οκ, για πουλι απο μαγαζι, εδειχνε να χε εξημερωθει πολυ ευκολα, αλλα παλι, τετοια μεταστροφη ξαφνικα; Εχει σταματησει να βγαζει φωνουλες, τρωει συνεχεια απο τις ταιστρες (πριν ουτε να τις χεσει, γκρινιαζε να τη βγαλουμε εξω και να της δωσουμε κεχρι), καθεται εκει στο κλαρι και ρεμβαζει, αλλα δε δειχνει ουτε αρρωστη ουτε τιποτα, μαλλον ερωτευμενη δειχνει (λετε να ερωτευτηκε καποιον απο τους επισκεπτες :winky: .
Εχετε καμμια ιδεα τι μπορει να την πειραξε;  Τη ρωταω καιδε μου λεει! ::

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!! ωραία τα λες πάντως!! αρχικά θα ήταν εύκολο να πεις το ονομα σου να σε φωναζουμε κάπως κ εμείς!!

ίσως είναι λόγω περιόδου αναπαραγωγής! μήπως την πείραξε κάποιος από το σπίτι;; σημάδια αρρωστιας εχει καθόλου;;;
θα μας πουν βεβαια κ οι πιο έμπειροι

----------


## xazokoytavo

Μωρε, εγω τα λεω ωραια, αυτη δε μου τα λεει καλα... Να γνωριστουμε, καλησπερα, ειμαι η βιβη και μενω σε ενα σπιτι με τρεις αρσενικους: ενα κολλευ, ενα κυνηγοσκυλο, κι ενα συζυγο.  Η Λαρα ειναι το δευτερο θηλυκο του σπιτιου, και πολυ θελω να γινουμε φιλεναδες...  Και οχι, σιγουρα δε την πειραξε κανεις -αν και για να τη βαλουμε μεσα στο κλουβι, σιγουρα τη στρεσαραμε την πρωτη μερα που μας εκανε κολπα- και δε δειχνει καθολου αρρωστη... Ισα ισα που οπως ειπα, τρωει με πολυ ορεξη, το ματι της ειναι γαριδα, απλα δειχνει... αφηρημενη!

----------


## stephan

Μήπως υπάρχει κανένας καθρέφτης κοντά στο κλουβί, βλέπει το είδωλο της και ψάχνει ανταπόκριση; (λέω εγώ τώρα... γιατί πολύ πύρα δεν έχω).

----------


## Ρία

έρωτας είναι έρωτας όπως λέει κ ο μεγάλος νότης! χαχα!

δεν ξέρω να σε βοηθησω... δεν εχω θηλυκό κοκατίλ! έχω μόνο 2 έξαλλους εργένηδες!

----------


## stephan

Να και μια άλλη πιθανότητα που σκέφτηκα: Μήπως έφυγε πρόσφατα καποιο μέλος της οικογενειας σας με το οποίο είχε δεθεί και μελαγχόλησε;

----------


## xazokoytavo

Καταρχην να διορθωσω διοτι ειμαι απαραδεκτη: Ζω με τεσσερα αρσενικα, ξεχασα το γαρδελι, το Γιαννη!
Καθρεφτης υπαρχει, αλλα οταν ειναι μεσα στο κλουβι δε τον βλεπει, ασε που υπηρχε εκει και πριν: τον κοιταξε μια δυο φορες και δεν του ξαναδωσε σημασια.  Οπως ειπα, την εχουμε κατι παραπανω απο μηνα.  Σε αυτο το διαστημα εχει δει μονο εμας τους δυο απο ανθρωπους, καθως και το ζευγαρι που μας επισκεφθηκε.  Πειτε μου τωρα οτι ερωτευτηκε τον επισκεπτη και μελαγχολησε, να παω να τον ξεμαλλιασω...

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!! (μα να ξεχασεις τον Γιάννη;;;; ) 

αν ξαναερθουν αυτοί οι επισκέπτες δες την αντίδρασή της! κ πες μας

----------


## mariakappa

ξερεις μηπως την ηλικια της? μου φαινεται οτι ειναι ορμονικο το προβλημα.

----------


## xazokoytavo

Μαρια, αποσο θυμαμαι στο petshop μας ειπαν οτι ειναι γεννημενη τελος του 11... φοραει ενα βραχιολι στο ποδι της αλλα δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι γραφει.

----------


## mariakappa

εφηβη λοιπον και σε παραγωγικη περιοδο.θελει αρσενικο αλλα οχι τετραποδο.φτερωτο.χαχαχα θα της περασει.μια μερα ξαφνικα θα ξαναημερευσει.τωρα μην της πατε κοντρα γιατι θα το μετανοιωσετε χαχαχα

----------


## xazokoytavo

Να μη την ξαναβγαλω απο το κλουβι λες μεχρι να ηρεμησει;  Τωρα παμε και της μιλαμε διπλα απο τα καγκελα, βαζουμε μεσα χερι με κεχρι, τρωμε και καμμια δαγκωνια... Ελεος, καμακι κανονικο της κανουμε....

----------


## mariakappa

να την ξαναβγαλετε αλλα να οπλιστειτε επισης με πολυ υπομονη.δεν φταιει αυτη η καημενη.οι ορμονες της φταινε.

----------


## xazokoytavo

οκ.. ευτυχως εγω εχω κατανοηση, και τα αρσενικα του σπιτιου ειναι εκπαιδευμενα... Αλλα πραγματικα θελω κατι να κανω να τη βοηθησω, ητανε ενα χαρουμενο πουλακι και τωρα ειναι ενα τσιτωμενο πουλακι... Και φοβαμαι μη χτυπησει κι ολας ετσι οπως κανει σαν παλαβη μεσα στο σπιτι να μας αποφυγει...  Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## vicky_ath

Τι χρώμα έχει το δαχτυλιδάκι της? Να δούμε αν όντως είναι του 11...

Υπομονή και θα της περάσει....

----------


## xazokoytavo

μπλέ είναι !!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> μπλέ είναι !!


το μπλε ειναι του 2008..

----------


## vicky_ath

> το μπλε ειναι του 2008..


Του 2011 είναι το μπλε!  :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Του 2010 είναι το μπλε!


Του 2010 ειναι πορτοκαλι.. Δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά

Βασικα ισως ειναι του 2011 διοτι και εκεινη τη χρονια τα δαχτυλιδια ειχαν μπλε χρωμα! Ο lovebirdινος μου εχει μπλε δαχτυλιδι και ειναι του '08

----------


## vicky_ath

Του 11 ήθελα να γράψω.. τυπογραφικό, το διόρθωσα!
Κ το 2008 ειχε μπλε δαχτυλίδι, αλλά θεωρώ πιο πιθανό να ειναι πιο νεαρό.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε υποθεσεις Βικυ.. θα πρεπει να μας πει η Βιβη τι βλεπει αφου το εχει κοντα της!

----------


## vicky_ath

Ας διαβάσει το δαχτυλιδάκι αν μπορεί...

----------


## xazokoytavo

Λοιπον, ειναι μπλε, διακρινω δυο 8αρια με κενο μεταξυ τους κι ενα C νομιζω (δε σκεφτηκα να το διαβασω τις μερες που εκανε βολτα πανω στα χερια μας).  Εχω βγαλει το κλουβι της εξω που εχει ωραιο καιρο, και θα την ξαναβαλω μεσα σε λιγο.  Αν ειναι του 08 σημαινει κατι;  Κι αν ειναι θεμα εποχης, ποσο περιπου θα κρατησει;  Φοβαμαι μη χασουμε ολες τις προοδους που καναμε τις πρωτες μερες....

----------


## xazokoytavo

Επανερχομαι γιατι η κατασταση μενει στασιμη, μη πω οτι χειροτερευει... Αν βαλουμε χερι στο κλουβι, για να της προσφερουμε μεζε, ανοιγει το στομα της, μας κανει χου, και εφοδο να δαγκωσει -τελικα δε δαγκωνει δυνατα βεβαια, αλλα σου δινει την εντυπωση οτι θα στη δωσει για τα καλα...  Σημερα που δοκιμασα να κραταω το κεχρι απο το κοτσανι, επιτεθηκε ΚΑΙ στο κεχρι!  Και δεν εννοω επιτεθηκε για να το φαει, εννοω οτι τουκανε χου, και εφοδο οπως κανει στο χερι μας... Μετα απο κανα δυο επιθεσεις αποφασισε οτι μαλλον εναι του γουστου της και τσιμπολογησε λιγο -οσο εγω το κρατουσα απο το κοτσανι παντα.  Κι εξακολουθει να τρωει το φαι απο τις ταιστρες της με πολυ ορεξη, ενω στην αρχη το μονο που ηθελε ητανε κεχρι, και γκρινιαζε μεχρι να της δωσουμε.... Αυτο που εχω καταλαβει παντως ειναι οτι δε μας φοβαται: μαλλον μας επιτιθεται γιατι ενοχλειται, δεν προσπαθει να μας αποφυγει αλλα να μας τρομαξει και να μας απομακρυνει απο κοντα της.

----------


## mariakappa

ακριβως αυτο.τωρα περναει την φαση του "εχω τα νευρα μου και δεν θελω κανενας να με ενοχλει".μιλουσα με εναν φιλο μου για την περιπτωση σου γιατι το περναει και αυτος με αρσενικο κοκατιλ και μου ειπε να σου πω να μην την αφηνεις σε χωρους που μπορει θεωριτικα να φτιαξει φωλια.αυτο την κανει ακομα πιο αγρια γιατι προφυλασσει τον χωρο της και επομενως την φωλια της.πχ ελεγες οτι της αρεσει το air condition.νομιζω τωρα καταλαβες.πιθανη κρυψωνα για την φωλια της.

----------


## xazokoytavo

Τωρα την βγαζουμε πιο αραια εκτος κλουβιου, γιατι φοβαμαι οτι η προσπαθεια μας να την ξαναβαλουμε στο κλουβι μετα θα τη στρεσαρει περισσοτερο.  Οταν θα της περασουνε τα νευρα ομως, θα ειναι οπως ηταν, ή θα πρεπει να αρχισουμε ξανα απο την αρχη την διαδικασια εξημερωσης;  Σημερα εδειχνε μια χαρα, πηγαινε περα δωθε στο κλουβι της, εβγαζε φωνουλες, μολις πηγα να της δωσω κεχρι να την καλοπιασω, δαιμονιστηκε...  (Δε θα παθει και τιποτα που δεν ζευγαρωνει ε;  Μη μου σκασει κιολας!)

----------


## mariakappa

μια χαρα θα ειναι.τιποτε δεν θα παθει.και οταν ολα τελειωσουν θα ειναι οπως πριν.γλυκια και τσακπινα.

----------


## xazokoytavo

> μια χαρα θα ειναι.τιποτε δεν θα παθει.και οταν ολα τελειωσουν θα ειναι οπως πριν.γλυκια και τσακπινα.


Αμην.

----------


## Kostakos

Ίδια κατάσταση Βιβή εδώ με το Ρούλη. άπαξ και βάλω χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί μιλάμε κάνει σαν δαιμονισμένο... μια φορά που προσπάθησα να τον κάνω να έρθει ήρθε με τέτοια φόρα στο κλουβί που νόμιζα θα ζαλιστεί!!! Αυτός βέβεια έχει έρωτα μεγάλο με τη κούνια του οπότε κτλβαίνεις!!  :Happy:

----------


## xazokoytavo

Ωχ Παναια μου... και ποσο κραταει ρε παιδια το συνδρομο "ποτε θα γινω μανα;" (η πατερας αναλογα :winky: .  Την κουνια της ουτε να τη φτυσει, ολο της το ενδιαφερον το εχει τραβηξει η ταιστρα!

----------


## moustakias

Τα θυληκα παιρνούν μεγαλύτερη περίοδο ορμωνικής  κρίσης κατα την περιοδο αναπαραγωγής σε συγκριση με τα αρσενικά?
Ξέρει κανείς να μας πει?

----------


## xazokoytavo

Αχ παιδια μου, αληθεια ποσο κραταει αυτο;  νομιζω οτι μας μισει... Σημερα τη βγαλαμε να πεταξει να ξεμουδιασει λιγο, εριξε κατι ξεγυρισμενους γυρους στο σαλονι, και μετα καθισε πανω στον ανεμιστηρα οροφης (το προσωπικο της καρουσελ) κι ουτε που μας εδινε σημασια... Με τα χιλια ζορια καταφερα να τη δελεασω με μεζε, να ανεβει στο χερι μου κι απο κει στο κλουβι...   Κι απο την ωρα που μπηκε ξανα στο κλουβι, καθε φορα που πλησιαζω, ανοιγει το στομα της ή με φυσαει...  το περιεργο ειναι οτι ενω τις μεσημεριανες-απογευματινες ωρες, δειχνει μια χαρα, σφυριζει, δειχνει ενδιαφερον οταν βγαζουμε ηχους (για τους παλιοτερους, κανουμε τον ηχο που εκανε εκεινο το μεταλλικο βατραχακι οταν του παταγες την κοιλια), ανεβαινει πανω στο χερι μας οταν το βαζουμε μεσα στο κλουβι, το βραδυ ξαφνικα δαιμονιζεται και δε θελει να μας βλεπει...

----------


## vicky_ath

Βιβή πόσο χρονών είσαι αν επιτρέπεται????? Σε ρωτώ για να καταλάβω αν έχεις περάσει εφηβεία....

----------


## xazokoytavo

Αχ βικυ μου, φυσικα κι εχω περασει εφηβεια (πριν πολλα, πολλα χρονια, και μαλλον γιαυτο εχω χασει επαφη ε :winky: .

----------


## vicky_ath

χαχαχαχα... ήρθε λοιπόν η στιγμή να αποκτήσεις και πάλι επαφή! Σκέψου ένα παιδί στην εφηβεία... δε θέλει τίποτα και κανέναν, εκνευρίζεται με το παραμικρό, κτλ!
Το ίδιο ακριβώς συμβαίνει και με το πουλάκι σου αυτή τη στιγμή.
Προφανώς και δε σας μισεί, όπως και οι έφηβοι δεν μισούν τους γονείς τους.
Σαν γονιός λοιπόν που είσαι τώρα, θα οπλιστείς με μπόλικη υπομονή μέχρι να του περάσει!

----------


## xazokoytavo

Επανερχομαι με τα νεοτερα της Λαρας... Χμμμ, ακομα παει να δαγκωσει, βγαινει απο το κλουβι της, στην αρχη δε μας πλησιαζε, αλλα την πιαναμε με το καλο και με το κεχρι πως το λενε αυτο, και καταφερναμε να τη ξαναβαλουμε στο κλουβι της... Τωρα που εχει ζεστη και δεν μπορει να κατσει στον ανεμιστηρα της οροφης γιατι γυριζει, πεταει σαν παλαβη σε σημειο να κουτουλιεται στα ντουβαρια, και φοβαμαι να μη χτυπησει.  Χτες καθισε για καμποση ωρα στον ωμο του αντρα μου ησυχη ησυχη κι επαιζε με το σκουλαρικι, μεχρι που τον εχεσε κι ολας μετα συγχωρησεως, αλλα ηρθε σχετικα ευκολα στο χερι μου για να την ξαναβαλω στο κλουβι της.  Επισης εχει μουρλαθει στο σφυριγμα -πεταει και καμμια τσιριδα που και που, αλλα ευτυχως κυριως σφυριζει ή μουρμουραει μεσα απο τα δοντια της... Ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο λετε;

----------


## mariakappa

σε καλο δρομο εισαστε.εχω και μια καινουργια συμβουλη.τα πουλια πρεπει να κοιμουνται 10 ωρες καθημερινα.εσεις για να καταλαγιασετε τις ορμονες σας θα την κοιμιζεται 12ωρο.θα δεις ποσο θα αλλαξει μεσα σε 5 μερες.

----------


## xazokoytavo

ιιιιι.... εφυγε για υπνο...... (την σκεπαζουμε γυρω στις 1.00 γιατι την ξεσκεπαζουμε αργουτσικα το πρωι!)  Υπνο κυρια μου να στρωσετε δερματακι και χαρακτηρα! Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## mariakappa

καλυτερα να την σκεπαζεις στις 10 το βραδυ και να την ξανανοιγεις στις 10 το πρωι.διαφορετικα τωρα θα πρεπει να την ξυπνησεις στη 1 το μεσημερι και θα εχει χασει ολη τη μερα.

----------


## xazokoytavo

α, απο αυριο μπαινει σε προγραμμα μην ανησυχεις...  αυριο θα την ξεκουκουλωσω οταν γυρισουμε, και απο αυριο το βραδυ, 10 η ωρα νανι.... (να μη βλεπει και ακαταλληλες ταινιες στην τηλεοραση!)

----------


## mariakappa

xaxaxa ετσι.ειναι ανηλικη ακομα.

----------


## maria ps

γεια σου, πρόσεξα κάπου που λες οτι λειτουργεί ο ανεμιστήρας ενώ είναι ελεύθερο το πουλί? μήπως είναι λίγο επικίνδυνο αυτό?

----------


## xazokoytavo

> γεια σου, πρόσεξα κάπου που λες οτι λειτουργεί ο ανεμιστήρας ενώ είναι ελεύθερο το πουλί? μήπως είναι λίγο επικίνδυνο αυτό?


δικιο εχεις Μαρια, σιγουρα ειναι επικινδυνο.  Δεν λειτουργουσε ο ανεμιστηρας, τον ειχαμε κλεισει αλλα ακομα ειχε καποια κινηση, οποτε δεν μπορουσε να καθισει εκει και εκανε σαν παλαβη... Οταν καταλαβε οτι ακινητοποιηθηκε, μια χαρα ξαναπηρε τη θεση της....

----------

